# Sit. Stay. Smile at the camera. :D



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

They are just too cute for words!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

They are just fabulous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I get Molly ready to "go out" she sits very pretty til we're ready to go! It's like she knows she looks pretty, and doesn't want to get messy!

Lou and Apollo sit so ........like they own the world! ( their world at least! LOL!) Oh so cute!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks all! They are my world  <3

Molly is always extremely adorable and beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My parti-spoo, Hot Toddy, is the only one I have who poses. She definitely know when I am taking her picture.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> My parti-spoo, Hot Toddy, is the only one I have who poses. She definitely know when I am taking her picture.


Wonderful pictures!!!!! Definitely posing, how beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a pretty parti (say that three times very fast).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I posted this recently, but it is a sit, stay and pose:










Here's Jazz when he wet and didn't feel like being dried. It was right before he got his continental. He's always 'posing'.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> I posted this recently, but it is a sit, stay and pose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This first picture is one of my favorite "poodles posing-pictures" ever!! It's so cool! And they are so beautiful! Thanks for posting it here 
And in the other one Jazz looks magnificent


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lou said:


> And in the other one Jazz looks magnificent


ROFL Jazz is wet, Lou.  He looks quite full of himself (like he doesn't realize he looks bedraggled), so I've always thought it was cute.  I don't remember posting it before.

Here's a different sit/stay pose


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

outwest said:


> I posted this recently, but it is a sit, stay and pose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They definitely know they are on camera! Beautiful group pose, and Jazz is always the perfect model!


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> When I get Molly ready to "go out" she sits very pretty til we're ready to go! It's like she knows she looks pretty, and doesn't want to get messy!
> 
> Lou and Apollo sit so ........like they own the world! ( their world at least! LOL!) Oh so cute!


Molly is one of my favorite dogs on PF! She is such a princess...looks just like I want my future puppy to look. I have to go search and see if you have posted in pictures of her as a baby.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Lou said:


> Sit. Stay. Smile at the camera.
> 
> Do you have pictures of your poodles sitting all pretty modeling ?
> 
> ...


Lou and Apollo always seem to know they are on camera. They are beautiful together!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> When I get Molly ready to "go out" she sits very pretty til we're ready to go! It's like she knows she looks pretty, and doesn't want to get messy!
> 
> Lou and Apollo sit so ........like they own the world! ( their world at least! LOL!) Oh so cute!


Molly is always the perfect princess! I'm sure she knows she's pretty, and the camera definitely loves her.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> Lou and Apollo always seem to know they are on camera. They are beautiful together!


They do know, they pose!  Hehehe once they hear the camera click they move/go away LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Picture didnt post


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

"momma i know it's late but Apollo is sleeping and doesn't want to play.. Please throw this toy for me?" 

she sat there like this, and waited while i grabbed my phone, unlocked it with my passcode and then opened the camera app then zoomed in, and then "click!"


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko likes posing outdoors best


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Shasta loves to pose for the camera.








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

Sherlock never smiles unless he is moving (which is almost always.)








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful poodles! GREAT photos!!!!!! Thanks all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

The Opera Poodle said:


> Shasta loves to pose for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shasta posed so beautifully on the first one!! Lookin' like a statue! 

And Sherlok's coloring is so pretty on that first picture! Wow! 
Beautiful in both pictures!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Apollo and I posing hehehehe 

He is so needy today, pawing me if I stop petting or hugging him , I love cuddling with him 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures of them sitting and staying at a distance (you can see my shadow taking the picture  )
















And then later on I did "Lou come! Apollo come!" Pictures 




































And then a few others .. Hehe


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

